# Hair dye?



## WhiskeyBird (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi all, 
This is probably a stupid question that's been answered before, but I was wondering if it's safe to color your hair (not at home, at the salon) with a birdie friend. I don't ever let him play with my hair (I'm afraid of residue from shampoo/hairspray/etc. And I'll only use hairspray in the bathroom with the door shut), but I'm afraid of it being harmful for him. I was wondering if anyone colors their hair regularly and if it's safe to be around my sweet little birdbaby after.


----------



## soosler (Feb 5, 2013)

just make sure hes not in the room and ur ok just wash all the die out afterwards


----------



## soosler (Feb 5, 2013)

oops I didn't hear it right xD I would just ask the hairdresser if u can rewash it when u get home before ur around ur bird xD


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

I've done highlights without problems. Fumes might be a problem if you were doing it at home, but at the salon I wouldn't worry. You could ask the stylist to be extra-careful washing out the dye or rewash when you get home.


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

I do mine at home, and just make sure the birds don't sit on my head until its been washed twice, so 2 days. I dye it upstairs, so there's at least 4 closed doors between us while the dye is in. Once it's out, and I can't smell it, i'll be in the same room with them, just not let them on me.When I wash my hair normally, I don't let them on my head until the next day in case of residue, as they like to preen my hair when it's wet. Same goes when I've been swimming. I don't use any other hair products. At a salon, you'll be fine. Do it one afternoon, avoid the birds in the evening, then wash/dry your hair again the next morning to be on the safe side.


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

I would have difficulty with hairspray because Birdie is constantly on my shoulder preening my hair, eyelashes and ears!


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

Well Whiskeybird...if you're going to take your tiel with you to the salon, you should pay tribute to him by getting a 'tiel-do' like these guys here...and your birdy will love you 4ever


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I get my hair bleached at the salon and try my best not to let Coco chew on it. I use hairspray in another room with the door closed. I think it's fairly safe, as long as your bird room is well ventilated so that if any fumes do get to them it won't build up and hang about in the room. I used to dye my hair at home before I had birds but I would never do it now because the house is small and the fumes would just be too strong I think.


----------



## WhiskeyBird (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you all! I was planing to do it at the salon so I think he should be okay. I never let him chew on my hair or sit on my head (even though he tries sometimes) since there's usually hairspray or gel in it. Even with the smell from the hairspray and gel I worry, and I use it in the bathroom with the door closed. It's just such a small apartment and there's a gap under the bathroom door. Basically any time something smells, I panic!


----------



## Carrie88 (Sep 20, 2013)

I dye my hair myself at home upstairs. Zazu's downstairs. I stay upstairs whilst its on and wash it and then dry it and then just dont let Zazu chew it when I go downstairs. I never usually do that anyway though.


----------

